# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  tarsu prescrizione

## natale

ho avuto dal mio comune la notifica di pagamento della tarsu dal marzo 2003  al 31 dicembre 2008 per omessa denuncia;analoga notifica la ha ricevuta mia nonna che non risiede l&#236;;in buona sostanza per questa casa nessuno ha pagato mai la Tarsu;
Io con le mie 2 bimbe abbiamo la residenza l&#236; ma il domicilio &#232; a casa di mia madre in altra abitazione poich&#232; nella casa in oggetto non c'&#232; il riscaldamento e per motivi scolastici.
Vi chiedo  cortesemente se il 2003 &#232; da pagare o &#232; gi&#224; prescritto?
se tale abitazione &#232; vuota poich&#232; nessuno ci vive la Tarsu va pagata lo stesso?
 inoltre &#232; vero che in questo caso una sola notifica deve esser pagata essendo entrambe per la stessa abitazione?
Grazie anticipatamente

----------


## fabioalessandro

il termine per l'omessa denuncia per la tarsu è di 4 anni
inoltre se nn vi risiedi effettivamente (ma dovrai dimostrarlo) non devi pagare nessuna tassa

----------


## natale

un ulteriore chiarimento: all'ufficio tributi mi dicono che la finanziaria 2007 ha portato la prescrizione a 5 anni. dove posso trovare un sito dove evidenziare i 4 anni
grazie

----------


## fabioalessandro

si ma solo per i pendenti al 31/12/2006
basta che ti guardi il d.lgs. 507/92

----------

